# Private person/composer



## roon (Apr 11, 2009)

hi

i live very remotely
and am a very private person
been composing for about 3 years seriously
website is currently down as i find a better host with more band.

best to all musicians.

edit - i forgot to tell you my name 
Johann Salzman.


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Johan, privateer here as well. 

welcome! This is a remarkable place and you'll be amazed at the resources available here.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 11, 2009)

welcome, Johan. Glad to have you.


----------



## Hal (Apr 12, 2009)

roon @ Sat Apr 11 said:


> edit - i forgot to tell you my name
> Johann Salzman.



haha 
Welcome Johann
its a great place here.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome to VI Johann - nice having you here and enjoy the forum.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome. Remember, the password is 'swordfish'.


----------

